# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Cyta Τηλεόραση μόνο με 4,90€/μήνα

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Αθήνα, 26 Ιουνίου 2017. Η Cyta με στόχο να προσφέρει στους Πελάτες της μία ακόμη ανταγωνιστικότερη υπηρεσία στη χαμηλότερη δυνατή τιμή, ανανεώνει το μπουκέτο της «Cyta Τηλεόραση» και διαμορφώνει το πάγιο στα 4,90€/μήνα για όλους! 

Δυο νέα δημοφιλή κανάλια, τα Sundance TV και CBS Reality τα οποία προβάλλονται με ελληνικό υποτιτλισμό, προστέθηκαν στο ανανεωμένο μπουκέτο από 1η Ιουνίου. Τα δύο κανάλια προσφέρουν ένα συναρπαστικό συνδυασμό βραβευμένων ταινιών, μοναδικών δραματικών σειρών και ρεαλιστικής ψυχαγωγίας με δυνατές, αληθινές ιστορίες. Striking Out, Run, Mad Men Season 7B και Drunk Stoned Brilliant Dead είναι μόνο λίγοι από τους νέους τίτλους που θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουν, από εδώ και στο εξής, οι Πελάτες της «Cyta Τηλεόραση». 

Εκτός από τις δύο νέες προσθήκες, η τηλεοπτική «παλέτα» της «Cyta Τηλεόραση», η οποία εκπέμπει όλο το 24ωρο, με μόνο 4,90€/μήνα, περιλαμβάνει πληθώρα κορυφαίων τηλεοπτικών καναλιών παγκοσμίου φήμης όπως τα Euronews, Bloomberg, Food Network, History και Travel Channel, Disney Channel, Disney Junior, Disney XD, MTV Hits, VH1 Classic και άλλα. Επιπλέον, η Cyta Τηλεόραση μεταδίδει αποκλειστικά αγώνες του κυπριακού πρωταθλήματος και προσφέρει μπουκέτο περιφερειακών καναλιών καθώς και ένα κανάλι ενηλίκων, χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση. Έτσι, αναλόγως ηλικίας, ενδιαφέροντος και διάθεσης, οι πελάτες της «Cyta Τηλεόραση», ενημερώνονται για τις διεθνείς εξελίξεις από τα μεγαλύτερα ειδησεογραφικά κανάλια του κόσμου, απολαμβάνουν κορυφαίες lifestyle και μουσικές επιλογές, μαθαίνουν τα τελευταία νέα της showbiz, παρακολουθούν ταινίες, σειρές, εντυπωσιακά ντοκιμαντέρ παγκοσμίου ενδιαφέροντος και ζουν, για τα καλά, στους ρυθμούς του διεθνούς ριάλιτι, ενώ οποτεδήποτε το θελήσουν, μικρά και «μεγάλα» παιδιά μπαίνουν στο μαγικό και συναρπαστικό κόσμο της Disney. 

Η «Cyta Τηλεόραση» αποτελεί άλλο ένα αποκλειστικό προνόμιο των Πελατών «Cyta Σταθερή» οι οποίοι εκτός από τη χαμηλή τιμή της υπηρεσίας τηλεόρασης απολαμβάνουν εκπτώσεις και από το συνδυασμό υπηρεσιών και τη φιλοσοφία της εταιρείας «όσο συνδυάζεις, τόσο κερδίζεις».

*Πηγή : Cyta*

----------

